# Murray Eliminator Mark Ii (needle In The Haystack)



## Jewelman13 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for a springer sissy bar. Hopefully NOS if possible... Like the photo. 


 I will pay $$$. It's pretty much the last part I need to finish my restoration... 

Thanks.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 6, 2016)

Boy I'm looking for a correct set of pedals , did you ever find a extra set . Just picked mine up two weeks ago . Send you before and after


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 6, 2016)

I will ask around for the sissy bar pad to but heard there tuff to find too.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 6, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> I will ask around for the sissy bar pad to but heard there tuff to find too.





That would be fantastic!!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 6, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 283218 View attachment 283216 Boy I'm looking for a correct set of pedals , did you ever find a extra set . Just picked mine up two weeks ago . Send you before and after




Came out looking awesome! 

Almost everything I have is period correct(except the spring sissy bar and pad). Here's a pic of mine so far


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 7, 2016)

very nice job ,hope i can help ,pretty sharp bikes for sure.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bump.


----------

